# exhausted all day after taking am natural thyroid.- more energy at night



## KIKI (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Holidays all!

I am still needing help as to why I feel so tired. (Non functioning really)
Diagnosed Oct '11 Hypothyroidism TSH 3.8 (Fasting)

Started Compounded natural thyroid FELT AWESOME!!!! last about 1.5 weeks then crashed.
Labs on 11/15: (non fasting- have taken 30 mg or 1/2 grain compound natural thyroid for 16 days)
T3 total 99 (71-180)
TSH 1.34 (.450-4.5)
Free T4 1.10 (.82-1.77)

Doc recommends I am fine no increase and possibly just depressed- Grrr..
did my own research took ZRT saliva tests... all is well there.
DHEAS 5 (2-23)
Cortisol am 6.2 (3.7-9.5)
Cortisol Noon 2 (1.2-3.0)
Cortisol Evening .9 (.6-1.9)
Cortisol Bed .4 (.4-1.0)

New labs 12/23/11 (non-fasting)
T3 Free 3.2 (2.0-4.4)
T4 Free 1.15 (.82-1.77) - would you expect this to be higher than the last labs run? seems like it stayed the same, I thought T4 builds in your system.
DHEA 231.4 (60.9- 337)- so lab draw is different from saliva
Thyroid Peroxidase TPO AB 11 (0-34
Antithyroglobulin AB <20 (0-40)
RT3 not back yet

Still tired, tried Armour for 3 days, literally thought I was going to die. Went back to natural compound and felt GREAT the first day then slowly steadily crashing. Any help or feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Your last set of labs are non-fasting? If so, it appears that you are not taking enough thyroid; your free T3 and free T4 are lowish, if these are non fasting. 1/2 grain is a very low dosage; I had labs similar to yours and I am on 2 grains.

Also, how are you taking your meds? I split my Armour into two doses; one in the AM on an empty stomach, and one in the afternoon on an empty stomach. Multi-dosing makes the world of difference.


----------



## KIKI (Nov 13, 2011)

I take Compounded Natural Thyroid at 5:00 am every morning. These Labs were drawn at 2:30 pm. Doctor said I do not need to be fasting as these were "Free's"...whatever that means.

She did write me a new script for 15 mg (1/4 grain) and said to try and split the dose 2 x a day and to take one dose at night. But she DOES NOT believe that my dose needs to be increased.

She mentioned something about the reason for splitting the dose is because my body for whatever reason is very sensitive to the 5 am dose and its TOO much at once for me to handle even on the low dose I am on.

Does that make sense or do I need to go doc shopping again?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KIKI said:


> Happy Holidays all!
> 
> I am still needing help as to why I feel so tired. (Non functioning really)
> Diagnosed Oct '11 Hypothyroidism TSH 3.8 (Fasting)
> ...


As of this writing, what med are you on and how much? Your Free T3 is a little low. It probably would be best at about 75% of the range provided by your lab.

When taking any form of T3, expect the FREE T4 to go lower. This is normal and natural and not to be tampered with.


----------



## KIKI (Nov 13, 2011)

Still on 1/2 grain Compounded NATURAL (not nature) thyroid - this has been the starting dose. I have seen three different docs.... none want to increase.
Doctor actually wants me to reduce meds down to 1/4 grain or try splitting the dose 1/2 in morning 1/2 at night. I def feel like my metabolism has tanked since been on meds.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KIKI said:


> Still on 1/2 grain Compounded NATURAL (not nature) thyroid - this has been the starting dose. I have seen three different docs.... none want to increase.
> Doctor actually wants me to reduce meds down to 1/4 grain or try splitting the dose 1/2 in morning 1/2 at night. I def feel like my metabolism has tanked since been on meds.


That is a starting dose. Your doc should titrate upward until you feel well and that FREE T3 is about 3/4 in the range given by your lab.

What a shame to have a doc that is willing to Rx Armour but does not understand the titration process.

An example: I am 68 and am on 3 1/2 grains of 
Armour thyroid per day for Pete's sakes. I have been physically active all my life. If a person is sedentary, not so much is needed but 30 mgs. is not enough for you based on your current FREE T3 result.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I wonder if your adrenals are stressed, hence the crashing at night?


----------



## KIKI (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion.. I am not crashing at night, actually I'm WIDE awake and have tons of energy at night. In fact I have started taking meds at night before I fall asleep plus taking multivitamin and feel a whole lot better. Less crashing during the day. My only HUGE complaint is the weight gain...another 6 pounds this week and I am soo puffy. I don't get it, My frees are in the upper ranges, I would love to take more meds as 1/2 is a very low dose but that would force frees above the 3/4 range and could be dangerous.. I Grrrrr.didn't even gain 15 pounds in two months when I was pregnant! Help!!! Starting to seriously doubt if I had a true thyroid problem.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KIKI said:


> Sorry for the confusion.. I am not crashing at night, actually I'm WIDE awake and have tons of energy at night. In fact I have started taking meds at night before I fall asleep plus taking multivitamin and feel a whole lot better. Less crashing during the day. My only HUGE complaint is the weight gain...another 6 pounds this week and I am soo puffy. I don't get it, My frees are in the upper ranges, I would love to take more meds as 1/2 is a very low dose but that would force frees above the 3/4 range and could be dangerous.. I Grrrrr.didn't even gain 15 pounds in two months when I was pregnant! Help!!! Starting to seriously doubt if I had a true thyroid problem.


If you could post your most recent results for TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 with the ranges; we would like to have a look.


----------



## KIKI (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Andros:.. latest labs last week

T3 Free 3.2 (2.0-4.4)
T4 Free 1.15 (.82-1.77) -would you expect this to be higher than the last labs run? seems like it stayed the same, I thought T4 builds in your system. 
DHEA 231.4 (60.9-337)-so lab draw is different from saliva 
Thyroid Peroxidase TPO AB 11 (0-34 
Antithyroglobulin AB <20 (0-40) 
RT3 not back yet

Weight gain is killing me and Not budging


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KIKI said:


> Thanks Andros:.. latest labs last week
> 
> T3 Free 3.2 (2.0-4.4)
> T4 Free 1.15 (.82-1.77) -would you expect this to be higher than the last labs run? seems like it stayed the same, I thought T4 builds in your system.
> ...


You could benefit from an increase in your Armour or compounded whichever one you are on. 1/4 grain would be good and then get labs in another 8 weeks. FT3 is smack dab in the middle of the range. Most of us need it higher than that as this is our active energy providing hormone. At about 75% of the range provided by your lab is desirable for the most of us.


----------



## KIKI (Nov 13, 2011)

Going to up the dose by 1/4 grain and see if that does the trick. Will post back in a week or two. I am going to start low carb heavy veggies this week and see if I lose a pound or two. (In the past would lose a pound or two in a week by doing this)

I have to say that overall I am feeling WAAAY better since switching to taking Compound Meds at night plus the mega vitamins. I do not feel the "CRASH" as bad, but there is a hefty price (get it...hefty- ha ha) weight gain. I am a very vain female and 5 pounds would throw me into depression. But I have to say, this energy and the ability to enjoy my family again trumps the 12 pounds of weight gain in two months. Having said that, I am still a female and concerned about a closet full of clothes that dont fit anymore

Wish me luck, I will check back


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KIKI said:


> Going to up the dose by 1/4 grain and see if that does the trick. Will post back in a week or two. I am going to start low carb heavy veggies this week and see if I lose a pound or two. (In the past would lose a pound or two in a week by doing this)
> 
> I have to say that overall I am feeling WAAAY better since switching to taking Compound Meds at night plus the mega vitamins. I do not feel the "CRASH" as bad, but there is a hefty price (get it...hefty- ha ha) weight gain. I am a very vain female and 5 pounds would throw me into depression. But I have to say, this energy and the ability to enjoy my family again trumps the 12 pounds of weight gain in two months. Having said that, I am still a female and concerned about a closet full of clothes that dont fit anymore
> 
> Wish me luck, I will check back


I happen to feel that our figures and weight are very important issues. I am on your team all the way!


----------

